# Car buying...



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

When buying from a dealer... what other cost do i have to watch out for???

i am paying in full cash for the car.. 

title transfer etc?? how much would it come out to on top of the price of the car.. approx will do... lets say i am buying a 2005 Chrylser Town and Contry car for 9K USD


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Tax, tag, title processing plus insurance (required when registering the vehicle) maybe extended warranty. It depends on state/county/municipality.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Depends on the state. Just Google the Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) for the state in which you want to buy a vehicle to determine registration fees. And beware of car dealers. The cars are always marked way up and they will happily take as much money as they can get from you and also try to add on additional costs that are just profit for them. So go in knowing what the car is worth ahead of time. Kelly Blue Book is the usual source for car value New Cars, Used Cars, Blue Book Values & Car Prices - Kelley Blue Book

Most car dealers also have websites with online sales managers. You can get quotes just from an email.

Good luck!


----------

